# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Aleksandër Gjoka

## Letersia 76

*Heyyyyy  admirues te muzikes shqiptare .* 
A eshte Aleksander Gjoka ,heroi qe theu akullin e rrokut shqiptar?
Faliminderit per mirekuptimin ketu poshte keni disa nga tekstet e kengeve te A .GJOKES.
Shpresoj qe do kaloni kendeshem.....

           " Dite dimri"

Ne jetën time 
Ka qënë një cast 
Kur unë për ty pata nevojë 
Jo për të tuat gjeste, fjalë 
Por ti pranë meje më qëndroje. 


E kundërta ndodhi ti ike larg 
Ato ditë dimri të jetës time 
Gjithmonë gëzimet i ndanim bashkë 
Përse me ike, më braktise? 


           " Ne kete flete te bardhe"


Në këtë fletë të bardhë 
Për ty do të shkruaj 
Por kujtimet s'më lënë 
Më bëjnë të vuaj 

Kujtoj ato çaste 
Që kurrë më s'do vinë 
Kur aq pranë të kisha 
Dhe ndjeja dashurinë 

Po ti atë dashuri të pastër jo më se doje 
Një tjetër ti më the që dashuroje 
Tani po e kuptoj se ti nuk ndjen për mua 
Ndaj unë të urrej... 
(Përsëriten të tre strofat) 


Nuk dua asgjë tjetër, po bëj si dhe unë 
Se dashurinë, jo unë se humb  



            " Dy dashuri"


E dua dashurinë ta kem në krah 
E dua bashkë me të një gotë të pi 
E dua të shkojmë vetëm në kinema 
E dua të ketë shumë fantazi 

E dua dashurinë për një moment 
S'e dua dashurinë pa xhelozinë 
E dua dashurinë të ketë para 
E dua të ketë shumë shoqëri 


E dua një të kap 
e dua për dashurinë 
e dua sytë ti shoh 
se dua ta kem pranë për gjithnjë 


E dua dashurinë për një moment 
S'e dua dashurinë pa xhelozinë 
E dua dashurinë të ketë para 
E dua të ketë shumë shoqëri 

E dua dashurinë ta kem në krah 
E dua bashkë me të një gotë të pi 
E dua të shkojmë vetëm në kinema 
E dua të ketë shumë fantazi 



               " Anxhela"


Kam pas dash një grua 30 vjeçe 
E doja dhe më donte si e marrë 
Kishte zënë e saj nuanca fëmijërie 
Megjithëse ishte e martuar dhe kishte një vajzë 


Hej Anxhela, eee Anxhela 
Hej Anxhela, ooo Anxhela 

Ndonëse s'kishim vite që dashuroheshim 
ajo më konsideronte si burrin e saj 
s'isha unë i madh apo me emër 
por thjeshtë një shërbëtor në shtëpinë e saj 

Hej Anxhela, eee Anxhela 
Hej Anxhela, ooo Anxhela 



                   " Zemra e nje gruaje"


Zemra e një gruaje 
Them shpesh me vete 
Ngjan me një xixëllonjë 
Që digjet në heshtje 

Provoni ti buzëqeshni një zemre t'thyer 
Mos përbuzni lotët në sytë e mallengjyer 

Mos puthësh dorën e saj kur zgjatet 
Se buzët e tua do vyshken do plaken 
Puthje që ëndrrat zgjon në shpirtin e valuar 
Ngjan me lindjen e diellit 
...jo s'është e vonuar

----------


## Letersia 76

Pershendetje te gjitheve !
faliminderit per mirekuptimin ,jeni te ftuar te gjithe !
bye!

----------


## Brari

rrokun e ka fillu Vace Zela  dhe besnik taraneshi me "E shiu pejk pejk.."

kur filloj Aleksandri Rrokun ish bo rroku demode si ndoc rroku...lol.

----------


## XimiD

pa  dyshim  qe  Gjoka eshte ai qe theu  akullin  dhe  jo  sot apo  dje  por 20 vite me pare  qe  kur  ishte kengetar  liqeni dhe jane  e  paharueshme  kenget  e tij " Ana", "E takova perendeshen " qe do  ishin  avanguarda e  muzikes  moderne shqiptare !

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ne trojet tjera shqiptare ekzistojne dhe kane ekzistuar grupe te vjetera qe jane marrur me muzike rock, alternative dhe pop. Nuk e di se a keni degjuar ndonjehere per grupet sikur, NA, Grupi 403, Gjurmet, Trix, Minatori... si dhe shume te tjere qe nuk me kujtohen per momentin. 

Personin ne fjale nuk e njoh, s'kam degjuar per te dhe as qe e di vitin e veprimit, por nese kerkoni grupe te vjetera qe kane zhvilluar dhe zhvillojne muzike rock apo alternative une ua thashe disa... 

Duhet ditur se nga ato qe i permenda vetem nje ende vepron : Minatori. 

Kurse sot njoh grupe sikur : AsgjeSikurDielli, Lindja, Blla Blla Blla, Oda, Jericho, etj. 

Free Your Mind!

----------


## Letersia 76

" Dite dimri"

Ne jetën time 
Ka qënë një cast 
Kur unë për ty pata nevojë 
Jo për të tuat gjeste, fjalë 
Por ti pranë meje më qëndroje. 


E kundërta ndodhi ti ike larg 
Ato ditë dimri të jetës time 
Gjithmonë gëzimet i ndanim bashkë 
Përse me ike, më braktise? 


E ke degjuar kete kenge madhe shtore....

----------


## gezuar

te paret jane "ALBATROS" dhe Gjergj Jorgaqi

----------


## hiedi

Anija plake

Dikur nga deti i lodhur 
Te toka e premtuar një dit' 
Anija plakë e lodhur detesh 
Anija plakë e shpirtit tim 

Me forcë e futën hijen time 
E lanë në breg me sytë pa jetë 
Me shpresën e kripur nga dallgët 
Me shpresën e madhe det 

Dhe nëse dikush do pyes : 
"Ma keni parë hijen diku? " 
Në port të lodhur të pakrehur 
Hijen që iku nga unë . 

Dikur nga deti i lodhur 
Te toka e premtuar një dit' 
Anija plakë e lodhur detesh 
Anija plakë e shpirtit tim 

Me forcë e futën hijen time 
E lanë në breg me sytë pa jet' 
Me shpresën e kripur nga dallgët 
Me shpresën e madhe det . 

Dhe nëse dikush do pyes : 
"Ma keni parë hijen diku? " 
Në port të lodhur të pakrehur 
Hijen që iku nga unë . 

Më solle , më solle ti 
Psherëtimën 
Nga molët ku era ngrin 
Shkaktoje , shkaktoje prapë 
Që të mos mbytesh 
Edhe unë të shuaj urinë . 

Dhe nëse dikush do pyes : 
"Ma keni parë hijen diku? " 
Në port të lodhur të pakrehur 
Hijen që iku nga unë . 

Më solle , më solle ti 
Psherëtimën 
Nga molët ku era ngrin 
Shkaktoje , shkaktoje prapë 
Që të mos mbytesh 
Edhe unë të shuaj urinë . 

Ref : (2 herë ) 
Ej të lutem 
Mos u zemëro 
Ëndrrën time ma shpëto 
Mos e ler të ketë uri 
Ëndërr mos u mbyll 
Nga dhimbja ti

----------


## hiedi

Angela


Kam pas dash një grua 30 vjeçe 
E doja dhe më donte si e marrë 
Kishte zënë e saj nuanca fëmijërie 
Megjithëse ishte e martuar dhe kishte një vajzë 
(2 herë) 

Hej Anxhela, eee Anxhela 
Hej Anxhela, ooo Anxhela 

Ndonëse s'kishim vite që dashuroheshim 
ajo më konsideronte si burrin e saj 
s'isha unë i madh apo me emër 
por thjeshtë një shërbëtor në shtëpinë e saj 

Hej Anxhela, eee Anxhela 
Hej Anxhela, ooo Anxhela 
(2 herë)

----------


## hiedi

Ecën në shi


Me flokë të lagur 
me sy të plakur 
Ecën në shi 

Me ëndrrën fikur 
Shpres' e arratisur 
Ti ecën në shi 

Me flokë të lagur 
me sy të plakur 
Ecën në shi 

Me ëndrrën fikur 
Shpres' e arratisur 
Ti ecën në shi 

Ref : ( 2 herë ) 

Sytë e tu nuk qajnë 
Lotët janë tharë 
Vajzë e plakur 
Ti ecën në shi . 

Natën zgjove 
Kur ti thirre 
Dëshpërimi 
Nuk ka kuptim . 

Merrni arin 
e kësaj bote 
dhe më ktheni 
e prapë rininë . 

Të dridhet buza 
Nga hidhërimi 
Por shpreso 

Të kthehet mbrapa 
Ajo që iku 
Jetën jeto. 

Ref : ( 2 herë ) 

Sytë e tu nuk qajnë 
Lotët janë tharë 
Vajzë e plakur 
Ti ecën në shi . 

__________________________________________________  __




Emri i saj


Në zemrën time 
Jeton një emër 
Që jo vitet 
nuk e shuajnë 
Në zemrën time 
ka zënë vend një emër 
Që jo kohë 
Nuk e shuajnë 

Buzëqeshja e saj 
shumë e lumtur 
Mendime të bukura 
më zgjon 

Vështrimi i saj 
Shumë i lumtur 
Një botë të re 
më tregon 

Emri i saj 
është lumturia 
Emri i saj 
më sjell dhe pranverën

----------


## shigjeta

Hiedi,
Faleminderit per textet e kengeve.

----------


## Niçe

faleminders, 
per perkujdesjen,nuk jane shume kangetare qe si Aleksander Gjoka kane edhe tekste qe ia vlejne...

----------


## i_pakapshem

:pa dhembe:   o sa kam qeshur kur pashe temen per aleksander gjoken

kur isha ne durres aleksandri vinte bente plazh atje ku jetoja une, dhe une me shoket e mi e tallnim tere kohen.  E imitonin, i thoshim "aleksander po gjun per femra huh?" ai "rrini rehat cuna!!!" me zeri e ngjirur si gomar   :pa dhembe:

----------


## LeNNoN

kjo dit dimri esht keng vertet shum e bukur 



LeNNoN

----------


## KaLTerSi

Iu deshën dy vite e gjysëm për të sjellë tek dëgjuesi i tij albumin e katërt. I verbër nën diell, një album me 13 këngë, ndër të cilat shumë përpunime, po ku nuk mungojnë dhe kompozimet e reja. Një stil, rrymat me të cilat jemi mësuar të na prezantohet prej vitesh këngëtari me zërin karakteristik vijnë sërish në një album, gjithsesi i ndryshëm dhe me një koherencë tjetër. Kuptohet nuk mund të dal nga vetja, thotë Aleksandër Gjoka i cili e priste prej kohësh daljen e albumit të tij më të fundit. Është një album heterogjen dhe jam munduar që atë ta dëgjojë dhe shijojë çdo moshë dhe njerëz me shijë të ndryshme. Ndërkohë dashuria dhe pasojat e saj vijnë sërish ndër notat muzikore të përcjella nga Aleksandër Gjoka. I verbër në diell, titulli i këngës me të cilin kam pagëzuar dhe albumin, i kushtohet ndjenjës së dashurisë dhe me dy fjalë mund ta përmbledh si një ndjenjë e cila të lë në errësirë dhe nën dritën e diellit, tregon ai duke qeshur. Gjoka nuk flet gjatë për albumin e tij. Ai është në treg dhe më mirë se unë mund të shpjegohet ai. Gjithsesi ai vetë është i bindur që ka sjellë një produkt i cili do të mbërrijë dhe shumë i mirëpritur tek dëgjuesit shqiptarë. I regjistruar në studiot e Top Records, albumi pritet të ketë suksesin e shumë albumeve homologe të hedhura së fundmi në tregun shqiptar. Duket se këngëtarët e mirëfilltë të muzkiës së lehtë shqiptare kanë bërë një sulm karshi vjedhjeve dhe përshtatjeve në shqip të këngëve greke e sllave. I verbër nën diell ka një prirje sipas dhe vetë autorit të tij, Aleksandër Gjokës të bëjë muzikën të qëndrojë më këmbët në tokë. Shumë pikant duket dhe realizimi i një kënge si bashkëpunim i kantautorit Ardit Gjebra me Aleksandër Gjokën, Mos u afro bashkëpunim të cilin ky i fundit e përmend me kënaqësi. Sakaq këngëtari po përgatitet dhe për videoklipin e këngës I verbër nën diell, klip i cili është lënë në duart e regjisorit Leonard Bomba. 

Marre @ Spektri

----------


## DreQjaaA

> o sa kam qeshur kur pashe temen per aleksander gjoken
> 
> kur isha ne durres aleksandri vinte bente plazh atje ku jetoja une, dhe une me shoket e mi e tallnim tere kohen.  E imitonin, i thoshim "aleksander po gjun per femra huh?" ai "rrini rehat cuna!!!" me zeri e ngjirur si gomar



*LOOOL
Mua s'me pelqen hic ky kengetar... si me qene "karrocjer" me duket..*

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ne pergjithsi kenget i ka tbukra dhe smund te them qe nuk bo si kengtar per menimin tim ka zo dhe mpelqejn shum konget dit dimri dhe zemra e nje gruaje per mua jan klas

----------


## MiLaNiStE

gjithashtu edhe kjo kenga me pelqeu skam pak qe e degjova 


Hej vëlla s'do të shoh më 
do të pres dheu i zi 
Hej vëlla ku shkon ti 
Si te morën ty rini. 

Të marr në krah me ngeshëri, 
mbërthen e s'lëshon o vëlla 
Plumbi jetën ta ka marrë, 
nga ne u ndave o vëlla. 

Mbi trupin tënd lule u hodhën, 
e pas kortezhi që vajton 
Dhimbjet,lotët dot si mbaj 
Zemra shpërthen zemra qan. 

Refreni (2 herë) 
Në zemrën time do të jesh, 
i pa vdekshëm o vëlla 
Në zemrën time do të jesh, 
i pavdekshëm o vëlla.

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

*mo rob tmarum skom pa njet time mo par!!*

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Je e cmendur 

Çdo ditë rrugës kur kalon 
E shëmtuar shumë ti je 
Jo nuk mund ta imagjonoj 
Se të dua ty , jo kurrë . (2x) 


Më vështron me ata sy 
më ngjall , më ngjall 
neveri 
Është tmerr kur e mendoj 
Jo s'të dashuroj . (2x) 


Ti je e çmendur që ëndërron 
Gjithë kohën për mua 
Nuk dua të jetoj 
N' ëndërrat e tua . (2x) 

Je e çmëndur . 
Je e çmëndur . 
Je e çmëndur ......

----------

